# I have lost so many...



## FireKidomaru

I know I have been pretty much a ghost on this site..but lately I have been losing my bettas left and right..has anyone gone through this/ going through this? Its terrible! I find that oen or two of my bettas are sick and then before i can treat them, they pass..its very depressing. Anyway, R.I.P Gatsby, Kai, and Rabbit...you guys will be dearly missed...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So sorry can you give us some tank info so you can have more info to prevent a loss again I lost a female a year ago and it jumped out now all my tanks have nice hoods how big water changes readings.


----------



## ao

I'm so sorry for your loss! D: they're in fishie heaven now with endless servings of bloodworms to eat!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BettaQi

You have my condolences.

Perhaps they will reincarnate as small birds and sing outside your window to greet you in the spring.


----------



## ANHEL123

so sorry. If you can give us more information people might find the problem and hopefully can prevent from happen it again.

Also if you fish been sick and died you need to disinfect the tank and everything in the tank before you put another fish ...

How big all you tanks and how much and how often you usually change the water?


----------



## FireKidomaru

I have two gallon tanks adn I do monthly 100% waterchanges. I rarly have problems to be honost and I have had fish live well over two years so i dont know what happened.


----------



## GreyHounD

Sorry for your loss, Might be a Parasite outbreak(Internal) as long as they are lethargic or has swollen eyes or Ick.

Do a Water Change as soon as possible.


----------



## FireKidomaru

I lost my last sick betta today actually...it might have been an outbreak of something because I lost four bettas to the sickness...R.I.P Mako


----------



## ANHEL123

Do you share any equipment between them(net or changing cups or anything else) If you have sick fish don't share anything between them.
Can you tell us the symptoms. How about TIKI and Monroe. Do they have any symptoms? Did you share anything between Mako and them?


----------



## FireKidomaru

I dont really share anything amongst fish. Tiki adn Monroe are perfectly fine showing no symptoms and I changed the water all at the same time. The symptoms are lathargic, loss of weight rapidly (even tho I see them eating), and then they die...


----------



## ANHEL123

Loss weight rapidly despite eating can be internal parasites. A lot of time fish will also became bloated,gray belly. Contagious. Symptoms though will take time to develop. It will not happen in one day.
So i think very important to be alert and as soon as you see any symptoms you need to be concern and may be treat the fish. So next time if Tiki or Monroe show any symptoms or behaviour change give us update so we try to figure out before it too late.

Also i have question did Mako was sick or it happened right after water change? 

Also when you change them do you acclimate them to new chemistry/temperature? And make sure the new water is approximately the same temperature as their water so you don't shock them with temperature difference.

I also always hold my hands under the water before i take care of my bettas. I don't even touch anything in the house until i am done with my bettas. If i wipe my hand it only clean paper towel.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

So sorry you are going thru this.  RIP fishes


----------



## FireKidomaru

Update: Monroe and Tiki are doing wonderfully! no symptoms whatsoever! Im really happy that they didnt catch the bug/infection. It makes me feel so greatful that they are still so so healthy. I honostly think that a a parasite somehow got transfered Gatsby, Mako, and Kai because they were all sick around the same time and all of them had the exact same symptoms. Thank you all so much for helping me through this  This is why I love this site, so many kind and helpful members


----------



## xShainax

I know how you feel, I lost 8 females in my sorority but managed to save one


----------



## sunlight

i think it always diffecult when you have more then one betta in the tank. Once one gtet sick then give it to others. And i am personally think the more water changes less chance to get sick. So if you cycle the tank always do 50% water changes with regular vacuuming and filter media swish/wash. If you don't cycle do 50% and 100% water weekly. It the best. Some people recommending 25 % water changes which i think will be a problem sooner or later. I do a lot of water changes and my bettas don't get sick.
I am glad you was able to save one girl! Do you have males?


----------



## xShainax

Sunlight, with a 29 gallon, you can't do a 100% water change, it will shock the fish.


----------



## sunlight

yes you right i din't realized you have 29 gall. Well bettas never shocked with 100% water changes if you acclimate them . I do it all the time. And when you treat bettas with aquarium salt or epsom salt you also do 100% water changes so it fine. But it not possible to do 100% water changes in 29 gall of course. For me i will not able to even take care of 29 gall. So i can imagine how difficult it is. 
I am reading a lot on this forum even though i don't have problem with my bettas and i don't cycle my tanks. But i read that 50% water changes is what you need to do ...
If you want i can give you a link that i like about cycling.


----------



## tpocicat

So sorry for your loss, it's always hard. :'(


----------



## xShainax

sunlight said:


> yes you right i din't realized you have 29 gall. Well bettas never shocked with 100% water changes if you acclimate them . I do it all the time. And when you treat bettas with aquarium salt or epsom salt you also do 100% water changes so it fine. But it not possible to do 100% water changes in 29 gall of course. For me i will not able to even take care of 29 gall. So i can imagine how difficult it is.
> I am reading a lot on this forum even though i don't have problem with my bettas and i don't cycle my tanks. But i read that 50% water changes is what you need to do ...
> If you want i can give you a link that i like about cycling.


I do 100% twice weekly with my one gallons.


----------



## sunlight

That is what i do too..i have one betta in one gallon  Well i do 100% for 2.5 gall also  My Pearly in 2.5 gall is about 3 years old, he is oldest betta that i have.


----------

